# 13 week gender guess? I was told boy then girl.



## Cnbaby

Any guesses here? At first I was told boy as she seen a shadow by thigh which looked like a penis. Then she did an up shot and seen 3 lines thinking it was a girl. So she said its :winkwink:50/50.

thank you xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG20170531111733.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 48









IMG20170531111748.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mothertoone

Guessing Girl :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'd guess :pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl


----------



## Cnbaby

Thank you. Anymore guesses? :)


----------



## mrsed

I think girl x


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl? When do you find out?


----------



## Cnbaby

Not for another 7 weeks. I'm just not sure which part of the spine I'm meant to draw a straight line. If lower part it looks girl but if it's the middle of spine then it looks boy.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl too for you :)


----------



## Cnbaby

Anymore guesses? I find out tomorrow! :)


----------



## Talia12

I think that's a girl too.


----------



## Cnbaby

Thanks I will update when I know!


----------



## mothertoone

Looking like a girl to me :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Something about the picture (not an educated guess in the slightest btw) is screaming girl to me! Enjoy your scan today sweet x


----------



## Cnbaby

Thank you x 
I'll let you know. That's all girl guesses!


----------



## calliebaby

I'll be the oddball and predict boy. Lol


----------



## Talia12

Update? :D


----------



## annio84

I think boy but I'm terrible at this!


----------



## Cnbaby

It's a girl! 
That's one son and 2 girls for me. 

Thanks for all the guesses x


----------

